# Flashes for a Canon Rebel T3



## AMKeith (Dec 27, 2011)

I just got this camera and want to buy a flash.  I have NO IDEA what to look for.....I have never purchased an additional flash for a camera.  I'm on ebay and see the Canon's and also some made by Yongnuo.  So confused!  Can anyone recommend a starter flash for a newbie?

Thanks.


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 27, 2011)

FIRST: before you add flash you REALLY need to learn exposure without using flash. Flash changes the rules and throws a whole new monkey wrench into the works.

If you are beyond that or NEED the flash right away, regardless you are much better off buying a Canon flash. The 430EX II or the 580EX II are the two GOOD current models. There are a few other decent ones, but those are the ones I would go with. 
Yongnuo is a fairly decent brand and David Hobby Strobist really likes them. However, his PRIMARY flash is a Canon. The Yongnuo's are used as his axillary strobes. 

Sigma, Metz and Nissin all make great flashes for the Canon line of cameras that are all e-ttl capable. It would really help a whole lot more if you had a budget for us to work with.


----------



## Redbaron (Dec 27, 2011)

ML is on the money - all depends on budget mate, if money is no object I'd be looking at the Canon 580 (mk2?) or the 430 - but the YN 565 at $150 gets good reviews for a cheaper flash. I'm pretty new too and that is what was recommended for me. The older/less powerful YN models go for a lot less, well under the hundred dollar mark but I'm no expert. I've been told the 565YN does what the Canon 580 does, but it can't act as a "master", only "slave" - also from memory no HSS capabilities. BUT it's a hell of a lot cheaper.


----------



## AMKeith (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks! I'm watching a 430EX bid on ebay. I really want to get some practice under my belt before my granddaughter's first birthday in February. I have worked with exposure without flash, but not extensively.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

I'd suggest the Canon 580EX, 430EX or the 320EX.  

Don't bother trying to get a good deal on E-bay, there are a million other people looking for that same good deal.  Buy it from a reputable store (on-line or locally).  If you are OK with used, then look for something in your local classifieds/Craig's list etc.


----------



## KmH (Dec 28, 2011)

There are 3 categories: New, Used, and Refurbished and eBay isn't the only place you can buy used:

Canon Speedlite 430EX II Flash for Canon Digital SLR Cameras 

As mentioned using strobed light (flash) requires moving up tp the next level in photographic complexity, but lighting is what usually makes a photograph stand out from the crowd.

The very inexpensive Yongnuo units are pretty much manual mode only and are inexpensive because they don't have all the bells and whistles the camera maker flash units have.

Another consideration may be that strobed light is most effectively used when the flash unit is not on the camera (off camera flash, or OCF).

Two web sites to visit are:
David Hobby's - Strobist: Lighting 101 for OCF info and

Neil van Niekerk's - http://neilvn.com/tangents/flash-photography-techniques/


----------



## Buckster (Dec 28, 2011)

This flash from Yongnuo is an EXCELLENT product at an EXCELLENT price: Amazon.com: Yongnuo YN-565EX ETTL Speedlite Flash for Canon: Camera & Photo

I've got two.  I've also got two of these: Amazon.com: Canon Speedlite 580EX II Flash for Canon EOS Digital SLR Cameras: Electronics

The YN is about $300 less expensive than the Canon, and they're almost identical in terms of build quality, function and ability, including ETTL, sync port, external battery pack port, etc.

Here's a full, detailed write up on the Yongnuos: Yongnuo YN-565 EX Flash Review | Speedlights.net

Seriously, they absolutely did this right!

I've had and used the Canons for years, and I've loved every minute of using them.  I've been testing the Yongnuos for about two months and at this point, I'm convinced that I won't be buying any more Canon flashes, but I do plan to buy a couple more of the Yongnuos (I'm planning to put together a couple of multiple flash bracket setups in the near future).

If I was just starting out, I wouldn't buy any Canon flashes now that these are available.  I wouldn't hesitate a moment to use these rather than the Canons - there's just no difference worth mentioning.


----------

